# Just a little something



## wittdog (Oct 31, 2006)

Finally have a chance to cook a little something…did a batch of ABTs….I managed to get them all bacon wrapped in the ½ hr between when I get home from work and need to get D to school(Wrapping ABTs in that time frame should be an Olympic sport)….Half of the chicken was marinated in Chivettas the other half I injected with melted butter and peach nectar and a splash of cider vinegar….both sets of chicken were then sprinkled with Wolfe Rub…I plan on using Mrs. Pens peach preserves and some SBR to make a BBQ glaze for the Injected chicken and using some Head country Hot on the Chivetas Chicken. I'm using Cherry wood as the flavor of the day...luvs me some Cherry


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 31, 2006)

Not a bad gig you got there dog, cookin all day. Lookin good to start........


----------



## allie (Oct 31, 2006)

That sounds delicious!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 31, 2006)

Sounds great dog!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 31, 2006)

That's what I like to see, a full cooker!  Any houses for sale near you Dave????


----------



## wittdog (Oct 31, 2006)

I’m about 2.5 hrs into my cook…most of the ABT’s are done..the rest will come off in 15min when I sauce the Chicken….I made a Peach Sauce for the Mrs. Chicken…..equal parts Mrs. Pens peach preserves and SBRs and a shot of honey…..a little to sweet for my tastes but it should be right up the Mrs. Alley... I figure the cinnamon in the wolfe rub will go great with the peach flavor profile….I’m thinking of adding some Suicidal Anchor Bar Wing sauce to the Head county Hot to give it a little extra of a kick…. 


I might toss on some fatties as well….This is one of those days when I think I need a bigger pit…


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 31, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I’m about 2.5 hrs into my cook…most of the ABT’s are done..the rest will come off in 15min when I sauce the Chicken….I made a Peach Sauce for the Mrs. Chicken…..equal parts Mrs. Pens peach preserves and SBRs and a shot of honey…..a little to sweet for my tastes but it should be right up the Mrs. Alley... I figure the cinnamon in the wolfe rub will go great with the peach flavor profile….I’m thinking of adding some Suicidal Anchor Bar Wing sauce to the Head county Hot to give it a little extra of a kick….
> 
> 
> I might toss on some fatties as well….This is one of those days when I think I need a bigger pit…



Nice lookin so far....you got all thighs in there with the ABT's??


----------



## wittdog (Oct 31, 2006)

All thighs..family pack from BJ's can't beat the price....I had forgotten how good the ABT's are  ...The ABTs are done and the Chicken is now Sauced...


----------



## Finney (Oct 31, 2006)

"Dave, you're a mad man".
Good job Wittdog.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes Yes YES yes  YESSSSSSSS! Luv it! Luuuuuuuv it !


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 31, 2006)

Beats the sandwich I just had by a long shot.  

Mighty fine eats Wittdog


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 31, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Beats the sandwich I just had by a long shot.
> 
> Mighty fine eats Wittdog



...and the one I'm having. Great looking cook there Dave.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 31, 2006)

Chicken is done…..I think the Peach BBQ sauce is a winner….it just needs to be mixed with a hotter sauce for my tastes….It gave the chicken a nice shiny look….A couple of pieces of chicken and a dozen ABTs later…and I’m done….The peach flavor and the Wolfe Rub complemented each other nicely.....Maybe I can get this recipe in the Wofle Rub cook book...


----------



## Finney (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 31, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Chicken is done…..I think the Peach BBQ sauce is a winner….it just needs to be mixed with a hotter sauce for my tastes….It gave the chicken a nice shiny look….A couple of pieces of chicken and a dozen ABTs later…and I’m done….The peach flavor and the Wolfe Rub complemented each other nicely.....*Maybe I can get this recipe in the Wofle Rub cook book..*.



How bout savin us the money and just get the wolfe rub recipe  [smilie=a_ohyahbaby.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 31, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Chicken is done…..I think the Peach BBQ sauce is a winner….it just needs to be mixed with a hotter sauce for my tastes….It gave the chicken a nice shiny look….A couple of pieces of chicken and a dozen ABTs later…and I’m done….The peach flavor and the Wolfe Rub complemented each other nicely.....Maybe I can get this recipe in the Wofle Rub cook book...


Looks great!
So you didn't do the "Suicidal Anchor Bar Wing sauce to the Head county Hot to give it a little extra of a kick"?


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Good looking grub bro'


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice dog, nice!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 31, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope   it was time to sauce and I got all caught up in the moment..forgot all about the Anchor Bar sauce....


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 31, 2006)

Did you smoke all that in the 275 deg zone ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 31, 2006)

Wittdog, that is one fine looking yard bird.  It looked like Buford was smiling today.  

Hey, try a table spoon of WR bold in the sauce next time.  Gives it a little bite   .


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 31, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Maybe I can get this recipe in the Wofle Rub cook book...



Dave send me a piece of that chicken and an ABT and I'll add it in!!!  Great looking grub!!!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 1, 2006)

Cliff...I was cooking it at the 275*lid...its like 250-260*grate...


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Nov 1, 2006)

Witt,

Your killing me!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 1, 2006)

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> Witt,
> 
> Your killing me!


2 hrs and one bridge away


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 1, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Steve McMurtry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



465 mi (about 8 hours 38 mins)

Free beer when you get here????????


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 1, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And, no bridges!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 1, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And, no bridges![/quote:3bvi96wa]
I think free was the magic word


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang that do look good. And well surely agree with ya on the physical torture involved in prepping ABT's that is a pain in the booty.  Now them thangs started life as Cowtown Wolf Turds ya know? Instead of the cream cheese and all the other panzy stuff they putting inside nowadays..it started out as to contain a thinly sliced and marinated slice of pork loin which had been rolled up like a newspaper. 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Nov 2, 2006)

brex HUT said:
			
		

> looks good .what are the abt's made of?


Those Abts are Japs sliced in have with the ribs and seeds removed...Then mixed with 2parts cream cheese, one part chedder or mexican..taco cheese mix, granulated garlic and onion powder...some black pepper a pinch of salt and some chives and leftover pulled pork..and a splash of worshy...stuff the japs with the filling and wrap in bacon...cook at 250* for aobut 2.5hrs or until the bacon is done..they are worth the effort to do...


----------

